# Struggles and Support > Inspiration and Success >  >  What do you absolutely love in life?

## L

What do you absolutely love in life? What makes you happy or give you purpose? What makes you excited, gets your interest? What makes you smile? Where do you find joy?

For me I love

- That moment where you met someone that you connect to, that person just gets you and changes everything.
- Making people smile. 
- The feeling that I get when I am driving home from college and I see the sign for the county I live in to say I have crossed into it.
- Being told that people like to work with me at work.
- Music that takes hold of my emotions
- Penguins
- Going outside feeling so alive and refreshed because it is so cold

....just to name a few

----------


## CeCe

My family  ::):

----------


## Yellow

My mom and best friend

----------


## Peaches

- Friends
- School, as it's going great.
- My dog.

----------


## Chantellabella

My children and grandchildren. 

Being around children.........listening to them laugh........or try to explain something. Good thing I work with kids.  ::):

----------


## Grand Jete

My dog and my two kitties  ::):

----------


## JustGaara

Attachment 510

Mainly just him^. He's my little cousin (he's 3). Watching him grow up and become smarter and so charismatic is a joy. It really makes me proud when he takes things after me, too. Love that kid  ::D: 

Other than that, it'd be my younger brother (who is like my twin) and good stuff like TV shows, anime, a nice drink, a relaxing shower... Stuff like that. I get my happiness in small doses.

----------


## Coffee

1) My doggies 
2) Cat even though she's dying 
3) Internet banking and how everybody wants to go electronic. Makes life easier for me
4) GRUMPYCATFAN and her mum 
5) Laughter 
6) That feeling when you've finally done something that you've been putting off for ages and it wasn't that bad
7) Tv shows haha 
8 ) Pressing the snooze button and not feeling guilty because you legit have nothing of importance to do that day

----------


## CaduceusGUILT

My one and only friend.

----------


## Anteros

* My family
* My spiritual path (couldn't be happier)
* My pet cockatiel Mr. Bird E. Bird
*The internet
*Books
*Coffee/ chocolate/ nachos (cues Beavis and Butthead laugh at that last one)

----------


## Koalafan

1. Writing
2. Music/films/tv
3. The internet
4. The few close friends I have both online and in real life  ::): 
5. Star gazing

----------


## SmileyFace

> 1) My doggies 
> 2) Cat even though she's dying 
> 3) Internet banking and how everybody wants to go electronic. Makes life easier for me
> *4) GRUMPYCATFAN and her mum* 
> 5) Laughter 
> 6) That feeling when you've finally done something that you've been putting off for ages and it wasn't that bad
> 7) Tv shows haha 
> 8 ) Pressing the snooze button and not feeling guilty because you legit have nothing of importance to do that day



 :: 

Anyways, as for my list (in no particular order):

1. The small handful of friends I have whom I love and care about so much
2. Being alive
3. Bunnies
4. Traveling
5. Being a good friend to those I care a lot about + seeing them happy

----------


## Cage

My sister  ::):

----------


## Apocalyptic

It has to be the connection/ bond with fellow human beings. Positive ones, I meant. Different forms of it. Makes life worth living. Love.

----------


## i just want luv

I love' being able to take in the cool breezes in the air, stretch out my wings and exhilarate myself in its essence.
Picturing the clouds in a winter blue morning sky fuzz past my ears unto my face, releasing all that clunked up tension
and feel it loosening until its virtually gone. aaahh exhale and it feels so good you can't help but to shed a smile.
Now lets do it again......................ahhhh its soothing, to put it in to perspective you would have to
wake up on a rainy morning inside iHop have it be nice and calm inside and find a nice spot on the side
near the windows. And chow down on some fabulous triple stacked golden angel pancakes with melted butter
being lusted down into the pancakes, you can taste it through the smell with anticipation..And the taste 
is even more magnifying.

its lovely lovely lovely.
I love the Holliday's, Christmas in particular because its the biggest one and a majurity of the people
around find their yin with their yang or their yang with their yin. The season I guess you can say
rides people into the rhythm of good moods as if it were playing a song and this is their way of dancing 
to it. A tune so lovely and devine you would move to it without even noticing.
I love seeing people happy, and I love being able to be myself.
I love being able to say I'm me, I may have no friends, no relationship, weak connection with family,
and lock myself up but I can say I've been me and i've always been.

Your covering your sandwich with mustard- good, I'll just slide over and put honey on mine.
You like to party and live the fast life- cool, I'll slide over and pick out my book, my pencil, my crayons, my paint,
my music warm up some coacoa turn on a movie- I'm as happy as can be for the moment.

I love the rain theres just so much that I love about this world I would probably' take up to much space on this page. Here's to the future.

----------


## The Wanderer

Music and my pets make me happiest

----------


## WintersTale

Music, animals, computers, and technology.

----------


## WineKitty

God, my son, my husband, my dog, traveling, painting, reading, movies/high quality TV shows, music, cooking, wine.

----------


## Rawr

I love giving to others & making someone's day. I'm about as close to giving up on myself as I can get so I've become close with my co-worker's kids as well as my little sister. I spoil em' & have play-dates with em' when I feel up to it. If brought up away from the cruelty in this world, kids have innocent hearts. It's easy for me to buy things for the ones I know since they're sweethearts & not brats.

----------


## Marleywhite

I love:
1. Food
2. Food
3. My computer
4. Chewy, my dog
5. My parents

----------


## sanspants

--Stepping off the airplane into someplace totally new and exciting--particularly in Europe. 
--Getting drunk with my friends
--Sex (not with my friends)
--San Francisco
--Speed on wheels and the sound of Italian engines.
--Shrimp Scampi
--Architecture 
--Surrealism
--Concerts in September
--Singing in the car. 
--The Gaslight Anthem. 
--EDM
--Dancing like a fool 
--Women
--Hazelnut Coffee
--The Walking Dead
--Cats. Petting mine with my head. 
--Irreverent humor

----------


## onawheel

music

----------


## Frogger

my dog

----------


## Fallen18

-books
-adventure 
-goals 
-possibilities 
-traveling 
-love
-different people 
-the sound of the ocean at night 
-beautiful scenery 
-learning new things 
-running in the rain 
-hot chocolate after a day in cold weather 
-hugs 
-laughing 
-happy couples 
-beautiful music 
-camping in tents 
-the sound of crickets in the summer
-warm blankets out of the drier 
-the smell of a campfire
-when my niece snuggles her head on my shoulder <3
-when someone's laughter is more funny than what is said
-making someone smile 
-seeing others do good deeds
-my sisters 
-poetry 
-the smell of new books or shoes (I'm weird) 
-snow tubing 
-the sound of the piano
-old architecture (I'm all for art) 
-cookies


Just a few I could think of.

----------


## RawrJessiRawr

I love music, nature, words that flow together and the sky, people who can make you smile, family,epic adventures and the memories that come with it. I love the air we breathe and the food we eat, i love the colors of the world itself. I love catwoman and batman, everyday heros, super or not. I love the beauty of this earth.  I love everything.
let's go on... i love smiles and laughing, everyday things, small stuff and even the big, i love sunny days, ocean waves and the birds that fly around. I love furry cats, lazy days and moments that make you feel amazed, i love being alive.

----------


## Yossarian

Rain - not necessarily being in it, unless it's a light rain
My favourite films & TV shows
Family, Friends
A good laugh
Cats

----------

